# pigeon aviary



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

how many tumblers could i fit in a 2 feet in length 3 feet wide and 5 foot high thanks


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

2' Square floor space per bird is the standard, if memory serves, so your dimensions would hold three to give plenty of space.


----------



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

does height not count for anything i have 3 poles in there and i could fit 2 on each i was hoping to fit 6


----------

